# Revenue codes associated with CPT codes



## 1612con (Jan 8, 2015)

Is there a central list or website of all the revenue codes that are associated with CPT codes?


----------



## TThivierge (Jan 10, 2015)

*Revenue codes in inpatient billing*

You need to talk first to the insurance payer, but check the Medicare learning web site.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 10, 2015)

1612con said:


> Is there a central list or website of all the revenue codes that are associated with CPT codes?



If you are billing facility outpatient yes there is a listing of CPT to rev code listing.  I found it in the UB-04 billing manual as well as the quarterly CMS transmittals regarding the update to the OCE.


----------

